# ZR's Art Emporium and Warehouse



## Caius (Feb 4, 2011)

Commissions? I can do those, but I charge for each drawing. (I didn't before, but I think it's time that I got a little somethin back for working.) This is pretty straightforward. 

Digital:

1 Image, Below 500x500 Px - Black and White - 300 Bells
1 Image, Below 500x500 Px - Color - 600 Bells
1 Image, 500x500 px - Black and White - 500 Bells
1 Image, 500x500 px - Color - 1000 Bells
1 Image, 1000x1000 px - Black and White - 700 Bells
1 Image, 1000x1000 px - Color - 1400 Bells

1 Maya Render - No Texture - Not Organic - 800 Bells
1 Maya Render - No Texture - Organic - 1600 Bells
1 Maya Render - Textured - Not Organic - 1400 Bells
1 Maya Render - Textured - Organic - 2000 Bells
(Organic means life like, animals, etc)

The Maya renderings are expensive because of the time it takes to create them. Not only that but they happen tp be a pain in the backside when maya decides not to work. They will be uploaded into PSD files OR PNG files, depending on what you want. If you would like the render to be made into a signature, I can do that with no extra charge. 

Traditional:
Because of the cost of art supplies these will be a bit more expensive.

1 Image, Below 500x500 Px - Graphite - 600 Bells
1 Image, Below 500x500 Px - Color (Prismacolor/Copic) - 1200 Bells
1 Image, 500x500 Px - Graphite - 1000 Bells
1 Image, 500x500 Px - Color (Prismacolor/Copic) - 1500 Bells
1 Image, 1000x1000 Px (8 1/2x 11) - Graphite - 1500 Bells
1 Image, 1000x1000 Px (8 1/2x 11) - Color (Prismacolor/Copic) - 2000 Bells

Some examples of my work include: 



Spoiler: Examples









Maya Render





Graphite





Digital





Digital Color





Maya Render





Graphite



You can request stuff in this thread OR notice me. Half payment must be made before production begins, the rest following completion.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 4, 2011)

Nobody has 5400 bells. 
How much does it cost for a drawing like that girl in green?


----------



## Caius (Feb 4, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Nobody has 5400 bells.
> How much does it cost for a drawing like that girl in green?


 
Hurr I screwed up. Typo. That would be 1000-1400 depending on the size, because detail would be a big part of a larger image.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 4, 2011)

Okay, could you make a drawing of that guy in my avatar? 
Also not as much hair and not that skeptical look. More like a happy face. Also could you make it not the same style as the one I have? (Bad explanation). Also I think a Magikarp (Pokemon) (google it) would be nice somewhere on the picture, but not in front of the guy.
Size is whatever size you need.


----------



## Caius (Feb 4, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Okay, could you make a drawing of that guy in my avatar?
> Also not as much hair and not that skeptical look. More like a happy face. Also could you make it not the same style as the one I have? (Bad explanation). Also I think a Magikarp (Pokemon) (google it) would be nice somewhere on the picture, but not in front of the guy.
> Size is whatever size you need.



You do realize I drew your avatar right

What kind of style would you prefer?


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah I know you made it. Something like this (example images):
http://i.imgur.com/H1a5Q.png
http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images/696664780/bidoof_bigger.png
http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs443.snc4/50268_183093643911_1020817_n.jpg
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs41/f/2009/029/c/a/ca1b0f54569a77dc5ff405837d86476f.jpg
No humans there, though.


----------



## Caius (Feb 4, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Yeah I know you made it. Something like this (example images):
> http://i.imgur.com/H1a5Q.png
> http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images/696664780/bidoof_bigger.png
> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs443.snc4/50268_183093643911_1020817_n.jpg
> ...



Ah I see, more cartoony then. I can do that.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 4, 2011)

40%cartoon
30%Realistic
30%anime


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 4, 2011)

Will you do Roleplay Characters / OCs and stuff?
'cuz I am hunting for art.


----------



## Caius (Feb 4, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Will you do Roleplay Characters / OCs and stuff?
> 'cuz I am hunting for art.


 
Fo' Sho'

I just need a description and the style you want it drawn in.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 4, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> Fo' Sho'
> 
> I just need a description and the style you want it drawn in.


 
I'll probably PM you it all.


----------



## Caius (Feb 4, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I'll probably PM you it all.



That'll work!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 4, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> That'll work!


 
probably tommorow though...
(lazy) xD


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome. I'll probably request some inFAMOUS drawings once I figure out what size/what exactly I want.

So many choices. ;_;
Around what level of detail goes into >500x500 and 500x500?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 5, 2011)

Sent a PM with my order.

Think that comes to... 1,400 bells?


----------



## Caius (Feb 5, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Awesome. I'll probably request some inFAMOUS drawings once I figure out what size/what exactly I want.
> 
> So many choices. ;_;
> Around what level of detail goes into >500x500 and 500x500?


 

As much as I can fit into the image.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 5, 2011)

So, how is my picture?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 5, 2011)

BANKRUPTCY, HERE I COME

Ordering a "realistic" 500x500 color digital of Cole MacGrath (reference pics here here and here.)

I really on't have many specifications as to the pose or anything, but what I would like it to incorporate is a sort of "duality" theme, seeing as how the theme of the game is about the choices that Cole makes and how they influence his interactions. Red and blue lightning play a large part in this, and they're also his gimmick/superpower thingamahootsit. I'll send the Bells right over, and I feel the need to apologize if I'm being too pushy.


----------



## Caius (Feb 5, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> So, how is my picture?


 I haven't started yet. I've been trying to finish class assignments first. I will send you an update as SOON as I get a concept down.


----------



## Caius (Feb 5, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> BANKRUPTCY, HERE I COME
> 
> Ordering a "realistic" 500x500 color digital of Cole MacGrath (reference pics here here and here.)
> 
> I really on't have many specifications as to the pose or anything, but what I would like it to incorporate is a sort of "duality" theme, seeing as how the theme of the game is about the choices that Cole makes and how they influence his interactions. Red and blue lightning play a large part in this, and they're also his gimmick/superpower thingamahootsit. I'll send the Bells right over, and I feel the need to apologize if I'm being too pushy.


 

Not at all. You're third in line so I'll send you a concept sketch as soon as I get one done


----------



## Caius (Feb 7, 2011)

FIRST SET OF CONCEPTS:
I tend to be very lazy with hands and feet on concept sketches. Express any changes here for your piece. Now is the only time i'll really be able to change much. These will not be the final sizes either.

FillFall:

I need you to contact me about clothing and color. I added waves in the background for Magikarp to hurp on. Express any changes you want in this here: 







Jack:

Yours i'm planning to do one side as a red and darker hued piece while the other will be blue. I've already sketched out the direction of electricity. Tell me if there's anything you want changed here


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 7, 2011)

No complaints here, it looks pretty nice to me, although his backpack strap seems to be missing.


----------



## Caius (Feb 7, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> No complaints here, it looks pretty nice to me, although his backpack strap seems to be missing.


 
...I knew I forgot something. Thanks ._.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 8, 2011)

They're looking awesome, can't wait to see the finished pieces.


----------



## Caius (Feb 8, 2011)

wanted to let you guys know I've come down with something. Might be a little slow on art but it is getting done.


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2011)

Since I've been getting messages asking if peoples art is done yet, I wanted to let you guys know if you want a refund because I can't work fast enough around having broken equipment, class, and being sick I'll give you a refund.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 9, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> Since I've been getting messages asking if peoples art is done yet, I wanted to let you guys know if you want a refund because I can't work fast enough around having broken equipment, class, and being sick I'll give you a refund.


 
Silly if people do, they need to understand that you work 10 hours a day (if not more) on college work, aswell as being sick and having a life. If you want better service then go out and pay real money, most artists I know definitely wouldn't give their services for free.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 9, 2011)

It looks nice, but it looks like a girl to me, ewww. 
Also I don't really like the eyes. I think I want some shorter hair. The rest looks fine, though.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 9, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> It looks nice, but it looks like a girl to me, ewww.
> Also I don't really like the eyes. I think I want some shorter hair. The rest looks fine, though.


 
The rest looks fine? I think you just about complained about every detail of the picture. :l


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> It looks nice, but it looks like a girl to me, ewww.
> Also I don't really like the eyes. I think I want some shorter hair. The rest looks fine, though.


Alright, I'll get around to fixing it. The eyes and stuff will change when I add color. Lines are more of guidelines of where stuff will go, but i'll change up the eyes and hair later.


----------



## Caius (Feb 12, 2011)

Wanted to let you guys know I'm slowly but surely working on your characters. I'm dead exhausted from working all week, and i'll probably have progress images up by next week.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Caius (Feb 12, 2011)

You can always send me a message on the IRC. I'll definitely get it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Any word on mine? Sorry to kinda jump in when your down xD


----------



## Caius (Feb 12, 2011)

Not yet, no. Like I said, I've been working all week, and I still have two projects due tomorrow that I'm trying to finish.
I also got hit with a job offer this week, which will really slow things down here. I got asked to draw the cover for a book.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 12, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> Not yet, no. Like I said, I've been working all week, and I still have two projects due tomorrow that I'm trying to finish.
> I also got hit with a job offer this week, which will really slow things down here. I got asked to draw the cover for a book.


 
Congratulations on the job offer, you deserve it :3 Hopefully they pay well


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Congratulations on the job offer, you deserve it :3 Hopefully they pay well


 
^ this


----------



## Caius (Feb 13, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> ^ this


 
Thanks you two, it really means a lot.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 13, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> Thanks you two, it really means a lot.


 
Well you lot encouraged and said 'Good luck' to me when I said I got a Nintendo job.
Saying nothing back would be rude. Very Rude.


----------



## Caius (Feb 24, 2011)

I would like to give you all an update and a probable excuse on why I have been super slow on things, not to mention not being here hardly at all. As most of you know I'm a student attending Full Sail University, and this month has been my modeling I class. It's been a real joy to go through, but each assignment eats up about ten hours of each day, and it's just blown me out on other things. I haven't even gotten the chance to get the mail in about a week. That's really not why I haven't been doing artwork or anything though.

As most of you know, eleven years ago I lost my dad. He didn't die, I just didn't know what happened to him. A lot of what I used to think was proven false very recently, but I have been searching high and low over the internet for this man. Well, about two weeks ago I contacted a woman who claimed to be Alix Needham, she told me she didn't know me and that was that. It was kind of disheartening as I thought it was the correct woman, and that she simply didn't want me. That didn't deter my search though, I was looking for my father, not Alix. 

Well, last night I did find something, another Alix. I Called, and it turns out, I got the right one this time. She told me that she would ask my dad if he was ready to contact me, and have him give me a call. Well today, that happened. Eleven years of no dad are finish. The counter stops here at Thursday February 24th. I now can gladly say that I have a father again. I'm very proud of this fact. He lives out of state, and he's kept himself busy. Of all places that he worked, I would never count MICROSOFT as a place to start looking. He was literally right under my nose the entire time. I can say that I had a family member at microsoft, and that's damn awesome. 

Well, he's also kept track of me through the internet. So he's seen every post I've made here, everything I've done, oh gosh.. he knows more about me than I do him. It's kind of creepy, until you take into account that I've got his background records and have been doing the exact same thing. I guess it runs in the family. 

Next week I plan to jump back on the bandwagon. If you already paid, and you want me to quit, I'll pay your bells back. If you haven't, don't pay until I dish out some artwork. Save yourself some time, my life is in flux. Again, I'm really sorry.

Tl;dr: Found my dad, schoolwork swamp.


----------



## Caius (Feb 24, 2011)

Which reminds me, I'm getting my roomie to get the mail.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 24, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> I would like to give you all an update and a probable excuse on why I have been super slow on things, not to mention not being here hardly at all. As most of you know I'm a student attending Full Sail University, and this month has been my modeling I class. It's been a real joy to go through, but each assignment eats up about ten hours of each day, and it's just blown me out on other things. I haven't even gotten the chance to get the mail in about a week. That's really not why I haven't been doing artwork or anything though.
> 
> As most of you know, eleven years ago I lost my dad. He didn't die, I just didn't know what happened to him. A lot of what I used to think was proven false very recently, but I have been searching high and low over the internet for this man. Well, about two weeks ago I contacted a woman who claimed to be Alix Needham, she told me she didn't know me and that was that. It was kind of disheartening as I thought it was the correct woman, and that she simply didn't want me. That didn't deter my search though, I was looking for my father, not Alix.
> 
> ...


 
I'll say it again, I'm really happy for you. You deserve it


----------



## Caius (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## Matthewop (Feb 25, 2011)

i get a little interested in it now... ^&^


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratz.
I ain't gunna lie. I was about to start complaining that I hadn't even seen line art for my order.
But I see there is *ALOT* going on. 
If you want help I am here for you (As I am for anyone in need...Minus marlon)


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 26, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HI MR. JAMIE'S DAD!!!

grats for finally tracking him down.  hope everything plays out/goes well, including a nice fat vacation-time eventually.  oh, school.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 26, 2011)

Grats ZR! That's great news!


----------



## Caius (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay this month I'm going to try and get back on comissions. If people are still interested send me a note, I can get your project up and going no problem.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 10, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> Okay this month I'm going to try and get back on comissions. If people are still interested send me a note, I can get your project up and going no problem.


 
A note? Someone spends a lot of time on deviantart


----------



## Caius (Mar 10, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> A note? Someone spends a lot of time on deviantart


 Shush you know what I meant >.<


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 11, 2011)

How is my drawing so far?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Did you start with mine?


----------



## Caius (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't done any more than my last update on either of yours. I've been super duper busy and I'm trying to pick up on stuff as quickly as possible.


----------



## Caius (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay guys. 

*Big update that doesn't really matter etc etc etc.*

Things are open again.
Family drama is over.
Work has come to a standstill.
I don't have any old commissions. 
It's been one of those years.

If you have a request, speak now or forever hold your peace. If you'd still like something I agreed to before, send it again.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> Okay guys.
> 
> *Big update that doesn't really matter etc etc etc.*
> 
> ...



I would love to make a request! Just let me look at what kinda drawings there are.....
A few minutes later......
I would like the "1 Image, Below 500x500 px- Color." The digital one.
I would like a rainforest with vibrant colors if you can. If its too smal to work with, you can try simple trees.


----------



## Caius (Aug 21, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I would love to make a request! Just let me look at what kinda drawings there are.....
> A few minutes later......
> I would like the "1 Image, Below 500x500 px- Color." The digital one.
> I would like a rainforest with vibrant colors if you can. If its too smal to work with, you can try simple trees.



Just a rainforest? Anything in it or any kind of game/series you want it to be based off of? (LOZ, LOTR, ETC)


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> Just a rainforest? Anything in it or any kind of game/series you want it to be based off of? (LOZ, LOTR, ETC)



Now that you mentioned it, I would like the LOZ one. Can you try putting Link and Navi in there?


----------



## Caius (Aug 21, 2012)

I will try


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> I will try



Thanks, I dont really have a deadline so work all you want


----------

